# Crappie report



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Hit the lake with the kayaks sat 3/23. Knew this trip wouldn't be the hardest fishing as I would be messing with FF settings and checking out new spots. Regardless we still were able to get into a few fish. Started in our usual stretch of bank, fishing 12'-17' anywhere from 6-9ft down...slip float and minnow set up. Most days we will anchor down and really pick the structure apart but today was more run and gunning. Ended up with 5 between us there then moved around to take notes for future trips. Found mixed results and no real pattern as we caught one here and there ranging from that same depth as before to 6ft of water, fishing 4 ft down. Even picked up a couple open water fish that were suspended on a drop off. This is something I want to learn more of this year..... catching crappie away from structure. 
Bite was picky regardless of the depth and technique seemed to be, let them come take a sniff then slowly drag it away from them. You would feel the bite on the pull away and then hit em. We ended the day with 12 total but only 3 going over 9". Biggest (dollar went to me today) was 10.5". Still a great day on the water.























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

It’s nice to get out but those crappies are pretty lame.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

They tasted great so your opinion really doesn't matter much to me. 
Thanks anyway. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Looks good to me. I’m excited for fresh crappie fillets soon.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I got out for a few hours yesterday too. It took a while to find some better fish and most were bunched up in one small area. It sure felt good to be out again.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Tbomb55 said:


> It’s nice to get out but those crappies are pretty lame.


You ever hear the saying "if you don't have anything nice to say then you don't have to say anything"? This is the crap that makes people not post anything.
This is really sad.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

I said it’s nice to get out.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Tbomb55 said:


> I said it’s nice to get out.


Please go catch a bunch of crappie and post some pics.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Great reports and great fish !!! Thanks for posting


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Great report! Thanks!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> View attachment 298387
> 
> I got out for a few hours yesterday too. It took a while to find some better fish and most were bunched up in one small area. It sure felt good to be out again.


WTG, c-dude!


----------



## fishnisfun (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't know about the rest of you but I would be happy just being back on the water. As high as the lakes have been, has been a few months since I have been out. I wouldn't care if I catch 4" fish. A tug on the line has been greatly missed. Hoping for this coming week to get out. The one thing missing from all the posts are the lake (or lakes) fished. Can anyone share where they were fishing?


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks great reminds me of good things to come

Spring turkey season
fresh caught fried crappie
a venison tenderloin smothered in freshly picked morels
good company
cold beer


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

They're waking up in the creeks also ! No giants but I was a little surprised by the numbers.
















Forecast is looking good, it should really be on by next W/E
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Tbomb55 said:


> It’s nice to get out but those crappies are pretty lame.


You're pretty lame too...


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

I was out Thursday....landed 12 but only 5 measured. Water was stained and the surface temp was between 39-42.5...Most fish marked were in about 20'+ of water.


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Any fish is a good fish t bomb 55...please stay positive good fish Larrik!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

We are still a week or two away from the crappie fishing to start getting good. Today I fished for close to four hours to catch 5 solid keepers.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

fishnisfun said:


> The one thing missing from all the posts are the lake (or lakes) fished. Can anyone share where they were fishing?


Honestly it really doesn't matter. I quit posting what lake it is because most of these lakes fish pretty similar. Crappie are starting to turn on in every lake around here. Some of us are fishing the same waters but most of us are fishing different lakes/streams.

With any luck I'll be out 3-5 times next week....who an I kidding, I'll be out 3-5 times a week until it freezes up again next winter.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

crappiedude said:


> Honestly it really doesn't matter. I quit posting what lake it is because most of these lakes fish pretty similar. Crappie are starting to turn on in every lake around here. Some of us are fishing the same waters but most of us are fishing different lakes/streams.
> 
> With any luck I'll be out 3-5 times next week....who an I kidding, I'll be out 3-5 times a week until it freezes up again next winter.


Good advise crappiedude.... I was going to say.. Fish more.. Fish more often. It works for me.


----------



## Nitro750 (Sep 25, 2006)

DLarrick said:


> Hit the lake with the kayaks sat 3/23. Knew this trip wouldn't be the hardest fishing as I would be messing with FF settings and checking out new spots. Regardless we still were able to get into a few fish. Started in our usual stretch of bank, fishing 12'-17' anywhere from 6-9ft down...slip float and minnow set up. Most days we will anchor down and really pick the structure apart but today was more run and gunning. Ended up with 5 between us there then moved around to take notes for future trips. Found mixed results and no real pattern as we caught one here and there ranging from that same depth as before to 6ft of water, fishing 4 ft down. Even picked up a couple open water fish that were suspended on a drop off. This is something I want to learn more of this year..... catching crappie away from structure.
> Bite was picky regardless of the depth and technique seemed to be, let them come take a sniff then slowly drag it away from them. You would feel the bite on the pull away and then hit em. We ended the day with 12 total but only 3 going over 9". Biggest (dollar went to me today) was 10.5". Still a great day on the water.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## missing fishing (Oct 12, 2017)

crappiedude said:


> You ever hear the saying "if you don't have anything nice to say then you don't have to say anything"? This is the crap that makes people not post anything.
> This is really sad.


Amen!


----------



## justin credible (Jan 15, 2015)

DLarrick said:


> Hit the lake with the kayaks sat 3/23. Knew this trip wouldn't be the hardest fishing as I would be messing with FF settings and checking out new spots. Regardless we still were able to get into a few fish. Started in our usual stretch of bank, fishing 12'-17' anywhere from 6-9ft down...slip float and minnow set up. Most days we will anchor down and really pick the structure apart but today was more run and gunning. Ended up with 5 between us there then moved around to take notes for future trips. Found mixed results and no real pattern as we caught one here and there ranging from that same depth as before to 6ft of water, fishing 4 ft down. Even picked up a couple open water fish that were suspended on a drop off. This is something I want to learn more of this year..... catching crappie away from structure.
> Bite was picky regardless of the depth and technique seemed to be, let them come take a sniff then slowly drag it away from them. You would feel the bite on the pull away and then hit em. We ended the day with 12 total but only 3 going over 9". Biggest (dollar went to me today) was 10.5". Still a great day on the water.
> 
> 
> ...


We’re you guys at caesars. Was in the campground and saw a couple kayaks over in the creek channel. Lake is really down


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

Tried Seneca spillway yesterday. Bite was slow...


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

Saltfork said:


> Tried Seneca spillway yesterday. Bite was slow...


Came home with a nice bucket of minnows... When I bought them the fella at the shop actually counted them one by one...

I’ve never seen anyone do that. Needless to say. Last time I buy there. First time I bought there. Guy acted like I was taking 7lb walleye from him or something..


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saltfork said:


> Came home with a nice bucket of minnows... When I bought them the fella at the shop actually counted them one by one...
> 
> I’ve never seen anyone do that. Needless to say. Last time I buy there. First time I bought there. Guy acted like I was taking 7lb walleye from him or something..


Lmao. I know exactly where you bought them.


----------

